# Pioneer Elite SC-89 9.2-Channel AV Receiver Review Discussion Thread



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

*Introduction*
As friends and colleagues learn of my exceptional level of expertise when it comes to electronics [warning: exaggeration] many of them will inevitably ask for my advice or opinion regarding the purchase and setup of home theater gear, computers, etc. I've been fortunate to have tried a fairly wide variety of components in my own home, and I like to think I've become pretty good at matching a person's needs to an appropriate receiver. One thing I have noticed is that I usually find myself recommending Pioneer Elite for people who need a single unit that does pretty much everything. The Elite AVRs, in my experience, are great performers and have tons of features to offer. I do believe they are slightly underrated in general. Before I start to sound biased (too late?) I will say that I began the review of a $3000 AVR with pretty high expectations, so the SC-89 had its work cut out for it.

Read the Full Review


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Great review, Peter. I've been a Pioneer/Elite user for years...I think they make excellent products. Sounds like this receiver is a good one!


----------



## rkeman (Jan 24, 2014)

Very informative review. How does the room correction in the Pioneer compare with the ARC in your reference receiver?


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm drafting my review of the MRX-710 (to be published next month), in which I'll discuss ARC. MCACC Pro is quick/easy to use and does a great job IMO. ARC is a little more involved but much more flexible and informative, with a better final result IMO.


----------



## eyespy39 (Aug 23, 2013)

I've just installed a European SC-LX89 in my living room (as a replacement for a Denon AVR-4311). Can anyone affirm that this is the Europe-tuned equivalent to the American Elite SC-89. From the data, it seems so. The display of the European devices is white-lit instead of amber, btw.
Right now, I'm optimizing the setup, so: having fun :smile:


----------



## eyespy39 (Aug 23, 2013)

After first setting up, I'd like to share first impressions with you:
MCACC calibration differs profoundly from AudysseyPRO. Measurements are taken from but one position instead of up to eight. Yet each channel gets measured and calibrated in quite a few steps using different sounds, clicks and sweeps. There seem to be a lot of pros and cons concerning calibration at all and the respective systems, so I won't opine here on that topic. At least AudysseyPro and MCACC-Pro both measured my speakers as "large" which I find rather reassuring 
Anyway, Stereo sound is easily and audibly better than what I heard before with my Denon AVR-4311. And that is, of course with the same room, speakers and source material as before. Sound is clean and crisp, each voice and instrument is localizable from a continuous and harmonic stage. Plus, when listening to mp3-streams, I heard deep bass in some songs that I never knew contained it but which ought to be there, of course.
Multi channel, I had not enough opportunity to check until now. I'm looking forward to testing my humble 5.1 set.
Atmos will have to wait until I find fitting modules to add to my BW XT-series speaker which will pose a problem. Ceiling mounted speakers need not apply according to my spouse :wink2:

BTW anyone who knows something on my starting question (Pioneer Elite SC-89 equal to SC-LX89)?

Apparently, the european SC-LX89 equals the american Elite SC-99.


----------

